# Fun Horse Contest, many classes!



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

* Alrighty all!! I am going to start a fun little contest for all of you. This is my first one creating! *

Classes are as follows.
1. Best action photo (competition ONLY)
2. Best action photo ( non-competition ONLY)
3.Best head shot
4. Best funny picture
5. Best show ring picture (English ONLY)
6. Best show ring picture (Wester ONLY)
7. Dirtiest Horse
8. Cleanest Horse
9. Best Winter Photo
10. Best Edit Photo
11. Best Bucking/Rearing Photo


Rules
1. NO professional photos please

2. You may enter several horses in each category if you like. Please keep each individual horse to one entry per class.
3. Please include your horse's name and breed with each photo

If you have any questions please Private Message me and I will get back to you ASAP!

Contest Starts November 1, 2012 and will run through November 24, 2012

I am the sole judge of this contest and it is just for fun, there are no physical rewards for this contest. I WILL be putting together a photo contest starting November 25, 2012 and it will run through the middle of December and anticipate to do a prize for the winners for a fun little Christmas present! Keep looking to see the announcement! 
MOST OF ALL, HAVE FUN!!


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

class 10-
Rowdy, paint








class 4-








class 3 and 9-








class 2-








class 11-
Not bucking/rearing, just spooking. if it doesnt count, dont judge it


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Best head shot








Best action photo ( non-competition ONLY)








Best funny picture








Best show ring picture (English ONLY)








Best Edit Photo








Best action photo (competition ONLY)


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

*My entries*

First pic is for Best action photo ( non-competition ONLY) Second pic is for best head shot and third pic is for Best Bucking/Rearing photo.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Best head shot. Name-Indy, Breed-Morgan


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Best Action Photo, non competition. Name-Indy, Breed-Morgan


----------



## CowgirlMama (Nov 10, 2012)

3. Best Headshot:
Romeo, appaloosa/fjord


Babe, appaloosa (Romeo's mama)


Lucky, quarter horse


Misty, morgan/arabian


8. Cleanest Horse
Romeo, appaloosa/fjord


Babe, appaloosa


10. Best Edit
Babe, appaloosa


----------



## seeing spots (Dec 14, 2011)

Best Headshot:
D.D. ( Dot To Dot ) Appaloosa


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here are my entries:
Best action, non competition:









Best action, Competititon:










Best head shot (please note, they are different horses).



















Best funny picture:










Best show ring picture:









Cleanest Horse:










Best winter Photo (note the winter fluff!)









Best edit:


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to say, the bay horse is called Millie, she is a 12yr old standardbred mare.
The little buckskin pony is called Ruby and is an american miniature.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

1. Best action photo (competition ONLY)








2. Best action photo ( non-competition ONLY)








3.Best head shot








4. Best funny picture








7. Dirtiest Horse








8. Cleanest Horse








11. Best Bucking/Rearing Photo


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a submission for CLEANEST HORSE, and also for BEST REARING, and another for BEST ACTION PHOTO (Non-competition).


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Annddd a submission for BEST HEADSHOT(S)/WINTER PHOTO. (if you cant tell, my twin has a very heavy jacket on)


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

All these pictures are of my Andalusian cross Relana.

1.









3.









4.









5.









9.









10.


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Forgot to mention, all of my pictures are my Thoroughbred named Junior.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

All my pictures are of my TB named Romeo


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

And of Gent! (the paint) lol how did i not notice him


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

1. Best action photo (competition ONLY)
Lark - Quarter horse








Nikki - Quarter Horse









2. Best action photo ( non-competition ONLY)
Nikki, Lark, and Hickory - Quarter Horses









3.Best head shot
Charles - Quarter Horse








Hickory - Quarter Horse









4. Best funny picture
Hickory - Quarter Horse








Nikki - Quarter Horse









8. Cleanest Horse
Nikki and Hickory - Quarter Horses, right after bathes.









9. Best Winter Photo
Tucker - Quarter horse









10. Best Edit Photo
Lark - Quarter Horse


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my horseys! I have been wanting to get in this contest for some time but haven't had the chance. 

Best action photo ( non-competition ONLY)~She is my Tennessee Walking Horse. 








3.Best head shot~The 1st one is My mini horse, Fonzie. The 2nd one is my TWH.















4. Best funny picture~The 1st one is Fonzie with his tongue sticking out, and the 2nd is one of my other mini horses; Tamale.















7. Dirtiest Horse~This is when I got Brandy, but it's the dirtiest picture of her I have. You can't even tell she has stockings here!








8. Cleanest Horse~Brandy, my TWH.








9. Best Winter Photo~This is my BO's mule--so please tell me if it won't work because he isn't actually mine! It is just tooo funny so I have to try.








10. Best Edit Photo~Someone did this for me, so again, if it doesn't count because I didn't do it, tell me! It is of me and Brandy though.








11. Best Bucking/Rearing Photo~My TWH; she IS bucking--but you can't tell to easy in the picture.


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

#1 A Sandsational Me- Best action shot (non-competition)
#2 Zues- best action shot (competition only)
#3 A Sandsational Me -best head shot (non-competition only)


----------



## Ganonman (Nov 15, 2012)

Class 2 








and Class 3








This is Gus and he is an American Quarter Horse. That's my girlfriend riding in the first picture.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Best Head Shot. Name: Who-You-Do (he is a retired race horse) and Breed:Thoroughbred.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Best Head Shot. Name-Paragon, Breed-Arabian.


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Best Funny Picture 









Best Head Shot









Dirtiest Horse








Name Allegro Breed Thoroughbred andalusian cross


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

Dirtiest Horse









Best Headshot (same horse, this is his normal color when not covered in mud).

This is Murphy, one of the Therapeutic Riding horses I work with.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

*My entires*

Here are my entries:

Best Action(non competition): Kitt










Best Head Shot: Perfect timing of Star and Rebel running.










Best Funny Picture: Derby loves beer and we got the perfect timing on this picture!










Cleanest Horse: Cannon 










Best Winter photo: Manny and I walking to the arena at Meredith Manor. 










Best Edited Photo: Tia and I 










Hope you like my photos


----------



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you all for your entries so far, they are great!! You can enter until midnight tonight! I will be judging them tomorrow after 2pm MTN time and will post the winners. Depending on my work schedule I may be able to do something fun for some of the winners of certain categories so I will keep you posted on that!


----------



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

*ALRIGHTY!! THE RESULTS ARE IN AND ARE AS FOLLOWS...*

#1 BEST ACTION PICTURE


1st place: DrumRunner with her picture of Lark running the barrels









2nd place: BarrelBaby









3rd place: EllieandRose









#2 BEST ACTION PICTURE (COMPETITION)

1st place: ParaIndy with that CUTE little colt!









2nd place: HorseCrazyTeen









3rd place: NordicJumper









#3 BEST HEAD SHOT

1st place: LunarFlowerMaiden - BEAUTIFUL PICTURE!!









2nd place: DrumRunner









3rd place: Standardbred









4th place: Cowgirl Mama









#4 BEST FUNNY PICTURE

1st place: Standardbred









2nd place ***TIE***: NordicJumper









2nd place ***TIE***: HorseCrazyTeen:









3rd place: EllieandRose


----------



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

#5 BEST SHOW RING PICTURE (ENGLISH)

1st place: KayleelovesLaneandLana









2nd place: Standardbred









3rd place: EllieandRose








#6 BEST SHOW RING PICTURE (WESTERN)
NO ENTRIES

#7 DIRTIEST HORSE

1st place: LunarFlowerMaiden









2nd place: NordicJumper 









3rd place: Allegro









#8 CLEANEST HORSE

1st place: Horses4Healing









2nd place: DrumRunner









3rd place: CowgirlMama









4th place:









#9 BEST WINTER PHOTO

1st place: KayleelovesLaneandLana









2nd place: Skyhorse1999









3rd place: DrumRunner


----------



## JustaSkippenJess (Jan 25, 2012)

#10 BEST EDIT

1st place: EllieandRose









2nd place: Skyhorse1999









3rd place: CowgirlMama









#11 BEST BUCKING/REARING

1st place: NordicJumper









2nd place: HorseLovinLady










THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT ENTERED! I REALLY ENJOYED SEE ALL OF YOUR PHOTOS!


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Yay! This was such a cool contest, JustaSkippenJess!


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

Great contest! You should deffinately do more!!!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Yay!! Super fun contest, thanks!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Woo! That's awesome!


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Best funny photo....


----------



## badger101 (Jan 3, 2013)

im going to do best edited photo!!!


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Those are awsome edited photos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

